# dating help...



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 22, 2013)

today's finds, a dark amber ornamental flask with ONE PINT on the bottom; T.M.REG.U.S.PAT. OFF. PAT.PENDING on bottom along with and Owens-Illinois circle with a year code of 4 (no period after).  i'm thinking 1934 because its not Duraglass and there is no rippling.


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 22, 2013)

another view...


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 22, 2013)

and the next is a HIRES HOUSEHOLD EXTRACT, FOR HOME USE, MANUFACTURED BY THE CHARLES E. HIRES C., PHILADELPHIA, PA, USA.  The bottom has the number 115.  thanks!


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 22, 2013)

IT'S NOT MY PIC...BUT THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE WHEN..?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 22, 2013)

I think you nailed the date on the whiskey bottle.  The Hires looks to be from the 1910s-early 1920s.  They were made from the 1870s-1950s, if not later.


----------



## ScottBSA (Mar 22, 2013)

I think that is an Ancient Age whiskey bottle.


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 22, 2013)

nice pic but these look to be screw tops...


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 22, 2013)

thanks! that seems about right, considering the location where they were found...


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 22, 2013)

cool! i'll look it up...


----------



## j.dinets (Mar 23, 2013)

The dates seem right to me for the whiskey. By the way the reason the threads are so low on the neck of the bottle, is that they had a large metal dose/shot cup cap that screwed on to the top.


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 23, 2013)

was wondering about that.  now was it sealed still with a cork?


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 23, 2013)

The whiskey is a four roses


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 25, 2013)

hi yes the four roses whisky hade a cork, and an alumnum shotcup lid.


----------



## j.dinets (Mar 26, 2013)

It just so happens that Jamez has a photo of a four roses bottle with the cap and labels intact in the "Buy, Sell, and Swap" forum of this site.


----------

